# What to make with cream?



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm bored with making butter out of my cream. Other than making sour cream or ice cream, is there anything else you can do with it? All the cheese recipies I've seen start with whole milk. Is there a recipie out there that you can use cream instead?
-Catherine


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

How about cream cheese?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Thought about that but it's actually made from whole milk, not cream. I found other cheese recipies but they use whole milk as well as cream, too. I'm thinking that there's a recipe out there for pudding perhaps? One interesting item I found was how you can use nettles as a renet substitute! -Catherine


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

There's Pot de Creme which is a custard made with cream. Whipped cream for Mousse or frosting cakes.

When I make ravioli I use cream for the sauce. I saute the cooked ravioli in a little butter, chopped onion, garlic and spices then just add cream until the pasta is covered. Then I let it reduce for a few minutes until thickened slightly, top with cheese and serve.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I once saw a recipe for biscuits using cream, it took the place of shortening and liquid all at once. didn't try it, but it sounds great. 

think bakery, creme horns, creme filled long johns, oh, gosh i don't usually allow myself to think about those wonderful things.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

quoted from farmwoman at Christian Homesteader

I saw this recipe on another forum and tried it. It was originally in Home Cheese Making by Ricki Carroll so I will give her credit for the recipe.
4 cups cream
1 pkg. mesophilic direct set starter or 2 oz. buttermilk
1 drop liquid rennet diluted in 1/4 cup unchlorinated water
2 tsp. pickling or cheese salt

Warm milk to 65*F. Add starter and rennet and stir thoroughly. Cover with dish cloth and let set at about72*F for 24 hours. Line colander with cheese cloth and put over bowl. Pour half of curds into lined colander, sprinkle with 1 tsp. salt. Pour the other half of the curds in the colander and sprinkle with 1 tsp salt. and let drain 6-12 hours. I used a large strainer and set the whole thing in the refrigerator for 12 hours. Transfer curds to a lined cheese basket and press at 5 lbs. pressure for several hours.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!! Might just get creative now that you've inspired me! 
Catherine


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

O! O! I make cream biscuits!!!!
They are the BEST! And as easy as falling off a log!
2 parts self-rising flour
1 part cold heavy cream
Stir together. Roll, cut, bake at 400. 

They are sooooooo good, with a sweetness that butter/milk biscuits don't have. You might have to vary the amount of cream a little since yours is real cream, not the stuff I have to buy in cartons. Just follow all your other biscuit rules (wet dough, handle lightly).


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh, I am going to have to make those biscuits!!! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## limekilngreen (Apr 25, 2010)

Montana Cream Drop Biscuits
1/4 c sugar, 2 c flour, 2 t baking powder, 1/2 t salt, 1 3/4 c heavy cream (or less). Drop by big dollops on greased pan. 15-18 min at 400 degrees. Esp good for breakfast as they are a bit sweeter.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

â¢1 can (16 ounces) apricot halves, drained
â¢1 envelope unflavored gelatin, about 1 tablespoon
â¢3 tablespoons cold water
â¢2 tablespoons lemon juice
â¢1/3 cup sugar
â¢1 1/2 cups heavy or whipping cream, whipped
Preparation:
Directions for apricot recipe 
Place apricots in blender container; puree. In a small bowl, soften gelatin in the cold water. In a medium saucepan, combine apricot puree, gelatin, lemon juice, and sugar. Heat over low heat until gelatin and sugar are dissolved. Refrigerate for about 30 minutes. Fold in whipped cream; pour mixture into a 4-cup mold. Refrigerate apricot recipe until firm. Apricot recipe serves 6.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Ingredients:
1/4 cup milk
2 envelopes unflavored gelatin
1/2 cup strong-brewed coffee
6 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
2/3 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup heavy cream (for a lighter version, substitute light cream or half-and-half)
1 heaping cup ice cubes
grated semi-sweet chocolate, for garnish

Directions:
Pour the milk into a blender jar. Sprinkle in the gelatin. Pulse for just a few seconds to moisten the gelatin. Allow to sit for 2 to 3 minutes to soften. 

Pour the coffee into a heatproof glass measuring cup and heat in the microwave to boiling. Pour the chocolate chips in the blender and then pour in the boiling coffee. Process at high speed until all of the chocolate is melted, stopping once to scrape the sides of the blender jar with a rubber spatula. 

Add the sugar, vanilla and cream. Process for a minute or two or until smooth. 

With the motor running, add ice to the blender one cube at a time through the center of the lid (Hold hand or a paper towel over the opening in the lid to prevent splattering). Process at highest speed until ice is chopped and melted into the mixture. 

Pour immediately into a serving dish or individual serving dishes. Chill for at least 30 minutes or until mixture is set. Garnish with grated semisweet chocolate.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

You could make clotted cream or whipped cream.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

clotted cream or CARAMELS


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Caramels, caramel sauce, pralines, creme fraiche (decadent!)...

I regularly use cream in the place of milk in "most" recipes...it just adds a richness and body that you can't get by using milk.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

creme bruele ?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

sour cream?


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

This:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=356823

oh, my goodness good!

dawn


----------

